# Guyatone amp $1000 Montreal area



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A close Japanese copy of the AB763, except it uses a PCB type turret board...getting rare.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> A close Japanese copy of the AB763, except it uses a PCB type turret board...getting rare.
> View attachment 395474



AB763 ? I can't say without seeing the schematic, do you have it ? Did you see it ?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Here it is ;



Yes it is very close with a reverb circuit.
After a good tune-up it should be a great sounding amp











AB763


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Too effin’ big.
Pass


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have not seen one of that model. That's super cool !!!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

faracaster said:


> I have not seen one of that model. That's super cool !!!


Same for me, I never see one


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Too effin’ big.
> Pass


I’d buy it, I play too big amps almost exclusively lol.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

At $1000 it is too expensive IMO

This old amp may need to see a good amp tech;
1- New fiter caps
2- New tubes ?
3- Power tubes bias check and adjustment
4- Pots and tubes socket cleaning
4- More ?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Guyatone amps from that era are well made IMO. Most of those Japanese tube models from the mid-60s on, were descent amps. Like a lot of the electronic gear of that era, most sub-assemblies were sourced from the same manufacturer. I had a Univox U320ABP, still have but it's been radicalized. It originally had the 7591s in it and it was very descent; I believe the chassis are their feature point. Like all the other amps the prices have soared however, to somebody that Guya is worth it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I fix few ELK amps and they are well made too. They are great amp.


----------

